# Eerste bowkill uit my treestand



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

Alles behalwe wat ek verwag het by my treestand.Eintlik soek ek n groot wildebeesbul,maar toe kom daar sebras,koedoe,njalas,duikers en ewe skielik hierdie skietbare varkie.Die ''swein flu'' het my beetgepak en ek het hom n bietjie te voor geskiet.Daar was dadelik bloed en hy he so 120m gegaan.

Die Tekans maak nie oop nie,soos julle op die foto kan sien ,MAAR hulle is dodelik!!

Die volgende dag het Belinda hierdie ram omgedop.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Baie geluck Philip & Belinda, wat een lekker Flakfark and ook die Rooibok is mooi !! Where is the farm with so much animals under you Treestand ? Seems you found a nice plek.

Hartlik

Frank


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Frank*



Karoojager said:


> Baie geluck Philip & Belinda, wat een lekker Flakfark and ook die Rooibok is mooi !! Where is the farm with so much animals under you Treestand ? Seems you found a nice plek.
> 
> Hartlik
> 
> Frank


Frank,
We stay on the Reserve and we have to cull certain animals(there are plenty)
Have a great weekend
Philip


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Baie geluk Philip! Hel dis 'n mooi varkie en daai rammetjie wat Belinda geskiet het is net so great.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Geluk Philiph
Maar smile bietjie op die fotos
Belinda begin nou beter raak op die fotos (smile gewys)
Lyk my jy is nou die ongelukkige een op die fotos:teeth:
Geniet die jagters en bel my dadelik as hulle skiet
My kamp is ook vol jagters hierdie lang naweek

Groete
stefan


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Ek het nog steeds niks met die boog geskiet die jaar nie. Daai Rooibok by Phillip tel nie. Dankie vir die foto's.


----------

